# Making crepes questions



## crankin (Nov 6, 2009)

I have two questions regarding crepes:

1. Is it really possible to make healthy crepes?  I was under the impression that crepes were very buttery, etc., and I saw this recipe (Basic Crepes Recipe - MyRecipes.com) and was wondering if anyone has any thoughts as to whether this would be any good.

2. Can crepe batter sit overnight?  The above recipe calls for chilling the batter for 1 hour.  Well, I'd rather not have to wait an hour in the morning - can I do this the night before and let it sit overnight?  Or would that be bad?

Thanks.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 6, 2009)

crankin said:


> 1. Is it really possible to make healthy crepes?  I was under the impression that crepes were very buttery, etc., and I saw this recipe (Basic Crepes Recipe - MyRecipes.com) and was wondering if anyone has any thoughts as to whether this would be any good.



That looks like the fairly standard French crepe recipe except for using 1% milk instead of whole milk. I have never seen a crepe recipe that had a lot of butter in it.



crankin said:


> 2. Can crepe batter sit overnight?  The above recipe calls for chilling the batter for 1 hour.  Well, I'd rather not have to wait an hour in the morning - can I do this the night before and let it sit overnight?  Or would that be bad?



I don't know about parking the batter in the fridge overnight, I don't recall the recipes I've used even calling for chilling the batter. This might be necessary because of the reduced fat content of the low-fat milk? Since there are no chemical leavening agents used I'm guessing it would be okay for a day or two but probably not more than that unless you like sourdough crepes.

You could just go ahead and cook a batch of crepes and refrigerate them (let them cool completely and store in a large zip-top bag) so they would already be ready for you in the morning. They also freeze well.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 6, 2009)

The batter is usually rested so the flour completely hydrates.

The batter will hold in the fridge for a couple of days.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 6, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> The batter is usually rested so the flour completely hydrates.



Duh!


----------



## JMediger (Nov 7, 2009)

At our bi-annual Lion's brunch, my honey and I make made to order omeletes and crepes.  I do all the chopping and also mix up about 5 gallons of crepe batter the day before.  While it separates a little, I think we get a better batter by doing it early rather than the morning of (this could also be due to my not having to get up at 4AM to make the batter).  I had been storing it in gallon ziplocs and just kneading it back together but have recently started putting it in a washed, large deli bucket.  I can just whisk it back together and take out what we need as the brunch progresses.

As far as them being healthy, I don't know that they are unhealthy.  My recipe uses very little oil and we use just a scant amount of oil in the pan when we make them.  Other than the eggs, there's not much else in there.


----------

